# How often do you clean your hydration bladder?



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

I go from an every day cleaning ritual to a lazy 'it's good enough' 3x per week routine. Haven't gotten woozy from the 3x/week cleaning but I do wonder about bacteria after my CB has been in the 100deg car for a couple of days! :eekster:

What say you?

--D


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep it in the freezer, empty and you'll rarely have to clean it out.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Usually when the tubing starts looking like a science experiment.

Honestly. I should, but don't clean mine unless it develops the funk. Haven't gotten sick yet. Figure the day will come and who knows what I'll end up with.


----------



## jammin (Dec 9, 2005)

I haven't cleaned mine in a while, I just toss it in the bottom drawer of the Fridge with the left over water after a ride. So far so good.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Whenever I see flappers in the tube.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Only time I clean mine is when i leave it out overnight usually with some water in still in it. Other than that I'll usually toss it in the freezer when I get home. Whatever water is left in the bladder gets frozen and helps keep the next rides water cold.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I do the same fridge/freezer thing others have mentioned. Don't have to worry about "funk" and always have cold water!


----------



## Kuttermax (Sep 4, 2011)

The Camelbak's with the quick connect hose are super easy to clean. I just rinse my out a few times with warm water, run some water through the tubing, and then stuff it with about 5 paper towels to dry out. I'll do this if I'm not planning to ride the next day.

Otherwise, agree with the fridge technique. If I'm planning to head out the next day, I'll refill the Camelbak, mix in my Scratch, and then put it in the fridge.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I've had mine about a year. I've yet to clean it. I am consistently impressed with how much better the CB bladders are than what they were in the 90s.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

After a out a week I notice the inside lining of the bladder has a slimy feel to it. No visible alge is starting, but maybe a precursor? Late will need light to grow and I don't think there is any while zipped in the pack.

On the fridge technique, I've noticed with my new Lobo, getting a full bladder back into the thing (while loaded) can be a challenge compared to my HAWG. Fortunately I rarely fill to 100oz I bring my bigger pack for longer rides.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

After every ride. I usually dont want to but its always quicker than I think.
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had mine for 4 years and cleaned it once or twice. I've never seen anything grow in it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If you only put water in a hydration pack you don’t need to clean it that often. I rinse mine with warm water and fill it with cold. I've never seen floaters

However, if you use sugary sports drinks you will need to get the sugar residue out almost every time you use the bladder. Hydration bladder manufacturers sell cleaning kits consisting of brushes, pokey things and chemicals. I don't know about using chemicals (Camelbak uses sodium chlorite tablets, which is the chemical used in Drano and Tilex etc)... unless theres a lot of mold.

I think it's best to be proactive (using the ideas others have suggested) than resort to heavy duty cleaning


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> If you only put water in a hydration pack you don't need to clean it that often. I rinse mine with warm water and fill it with cold. I've never seen floaters
> 
> However, if you use sugary sports drinks you will need to get the sugar residue out almost every time you use the bladder.


I agree. I only use water in mine and I'm adding new (minimally chlorinated) tap water almost every day (we live in a small town that gets its water supply from a mountain spring) so I figure it's good for awhile. Usually clean it once or twice a year.

Having said that, on my older CB Mule bladder I did notice some black ick growing in the tube after several years. Never had that problem with my last CB HAWG nor with my Dakine Nomad with Hydrapak bladder.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I only use tap water in mine, so instead of daily or weekly we're talking about yearly cleaning if that. 

Just a rinse under the tap when filling probably doesn't count as a cleaning routine. I do that every time.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Haven't cleaned mine in two years. It stays in my truck until the next time I ride, when I dump out the old water and refill with new. I only use water and have never had an issue.


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

Same as BigB. I know I should, but I am lazy and spend my time keeping the bike repaired.


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

Water only in mine because I don't want to clean it.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Water only here, and I clean it once every 4-6 months or so. After a ride it gets a quick rinse with fresh tap water and I wipe off the bite valve, then in the freezer it goes.


----------



## Technician (Oct 11, 2013)

With my recently purchased Lobo, it's a routine to just empty it (fully) after each ride and toss it in the freezer (tube too - blow it out). Never use anything but water, and use energy bars/gels on the trail, and for those longer rides, a small water bottle on the bike half-full with concentrated Gatorade.


----------



## jammin (Dec 9, 2005)

That's all i do, i don't even empty it, just throw it in the Fridge, tube and all. Been doing that forever with no problems.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm I should do the freezer thing.

I like rinsing mine out with baking soda + water. I did that after it started not tasting the best. After I did that though it was tasting pretty good. 

I mostly use bottled water and sometimes tao water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I just rinse it out and run some clean water through it and hang it to dry with the cap off.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine also lives in the freezer when not in use, the current one has not been cleaned since I got it like 3 years ago but I also only use water.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not since I started riding (see join date)


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont clean mine. I use water only though and rinse it out and dry it best I can after rides. By best I can I mean blow the leftovers out the tube and dump it.


----------

